# Police save Cardiac Arrest PT



## crazycajun (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought this was pretty neat to see. I think the police and the RN who stopped did an excellent job until medics arrived.

http://connect.jems.com/video/cardiac-arrest-rapid-city-police-aug-27


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's what I call high quality CPR.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 1, 2011)

And people moving with a purpose.  They were running, which usually results from drama and too-hyper response, but they ran, then immediately calmed enough to do their work.

I love how the younger woman stood and watched while her mom/gma was unable to help the officer get him out of the car.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 1, 2011)

That is impressive... just reminds us that when systems work, the results can be excellent. Can we train the cops in my town to be this efficient?


----------



## crazycajun (Nov 1, 2011)

The sad part is there are many LEO's that would sit and wait for us to arrive. I have talked to several that feel they do not have enough training to perform quality CPR and some are even scared of the legal risk. These officers took charge, remembered their training and performed very well. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 1, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## Farmer2DO (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm lucky.  The police department I work with is excellent.  They'll start care in a case like this before we get there, and will do whatever we ask.  And it's a fairly large department in an urban setting.


----------



## bstone (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome video. They saved the man's life. Only criticism would have been to lay him on a flat surface, but they made do with what they had.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Very cool video thanks for posting.

Interesting how it looks like LEO first told the nurse to back up and she gets in there anyway and after speaking to the officer he immediately starts doing the compressions more effectively. Obviously this is a nurse with some experience.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree with everyone else's opinion on the police and the nurse.  They all did a good job.

Maybe I'm a bit jaded, but.....

Do you really have to be THAT dramatic, lady?  

Just my opinion.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 2, 2011)

Moving with a purpose is right. Nice job.

It's good to see the police taking their "EMS responsibilities" seriously. I'm happy that I live in a town where the same is true. If you are going to survive a cardiac arrest where I live, it will be because of the police. They are at most calls in less than three minutes, and are more than willing to get to work on medical calls. There have been a few saves with their AEDs, and thank god they carry them since we have no staffed ambulance. The duty crew has to go pick it up at the station and then go to the call. If that was the only AED in town, no one would survive.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 2, 2011)

Just...WOW...and to get a save as well


----------



## crazycajun (Nov 2, 2011)

Farmer2DO said:


> I agree with everyone else's opinion on the police and the nurse.  They all did a good job.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit jaded, but.....
> 
> ...



Actually I have seen much worse. Remember we see stuff like this all of the time. This was probably her first experience and it was her husband. Put yourself in her shoes. Here lies her husband, lifeless, not breathing and she would do anything to keep him with her. I have been in a similar situation and even with all of my experience and training there are a million things that go through your mind. Under the circumstances I dont think she was that bad.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 2, 2011)

Had one of these in a mall down the road a few weeks ago. Mall cops started CPR and shocked them back before fire or ems even got on scene. Walked out of the hospital a few days later. One of the emts on the call is in my class and he was proud of his save. I said, "you don't get a save, they were alive when you got there". The mall cops should get to come to the yearly save ceremony though, and should be duly recognized for their actions.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 2, 2011)

Still trying to figure out why they cut the video off just as EMS is about to start working, instead of showing the full code.  

Sure, police CPR and shock is cool, but it's not the end of the story...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2011)

I love it. This is how the system should work. Looks like all the CPR training and promotion is paying off, they did a killer job. 

Nearly all of our LEOs here are trained in a course similar to the military Combat Lifesaver. We had a girl suffer a gunshot wound to the leg that completely severed her femoral artery, first 2 LEOS on scene recognized it, applied a tourniquet and stopped the bleeding. The ALS unit was on scene in 8 minutes since it occurred in an outlying valley. Those LEOs saved her life. PD/FD/EMS should work as a team, we are all emergency responders. Too bad it doesn't always work like that.

Hopefully this video gets more exposure and more departments put in the time and money to train their officers better in BLS/AED.

I'm with Linuss, I'd love to see the EMS crew at work as well.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I love it. This is how the system should work. Looks like all the CPR training and promotion is paying off, they did a killer job.



Actually...


----------

